# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Đồng hồ in hình cá nhân độc đáo cho riêng bạn

## lamseolamsao

Đặt 1 khung hình trên bàn làm việc, bàn học hay trên tường cũng quá phổ biến rồi. Còn đặt đồng hồ in hình cá nhân của bạn hay hình người bạn yêu quý lên đồng hồ còn độc lạ hơn.



trang hoàng và chăm sóc cho không gian sống là việc bạn nên làm để tô điểm cho ngôi nhà thân thương của mình. Nếu bạn đang muốn tìm kiếm 1 sản phẩm thiết thực, sang trọng, hợp với túi tiền song song khiến ngôi nhà của mình thêm sinh động hơn thì đồng hồ in hình cá nhân là một lựa chọn mới lạ cho bạn.








Sự phối hợp giữa những tấm ảnh và chiếc đồng hồ treo tường tạo nên khung ảnh thật lạ mắt, làm thỏa lòng những khách hàng thích sự độc đáo, không đụng hàng. Để dùng dịch vụ này, khác hàng chỉ cần gửi file hình ảnh ưa thích của bạn đến nhận viên của Inlogo. Bằng công nghệ đương đại kết hợp với kiểu dáng đồng hồ tròn nhựa, thủy tinh, gỗ và đồng hồ giá rẻ, có đường kính 20 cm, những bức ảnh của bạn sẽ được cán lên mặt trong của đồng hồ, tạo thành một tác phẩm nghệ thuật thật tươi mới.



Để mang lại cho khách hàng sản phẩm ưng nhất, Inlogo cùng đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, sáng tạo sẽ giúp bạn chỉnh sửa hình ảnh sao cho khi phối với màu sắc đồng hồ, bức ảnh hài hòa và rõ nét nhất. Bên cạnh chất lượng hình ảnh, chiếc đồng hồ mà cửa hàng sử dụng cũng đáp ứng đầy đủ tiêu chuẩn về chất lượng. Đồng hồ sáng bóng, làm từ hợp kim cao cấp nên rất bền và toát lên vẻ sang trọng, lịch sự khi bạn treo ở phòng khách, phòng ngủ, phòng làm việc, …










Sau khi được cán hình, chiếc đồng hồ không còn đơn thuần để báo giờ nữa mà đã trở thành một vật trang hoàng xinh tươi, ý nghĩa, cho không gian sống của bạn thêm sinh động. chẳng những thế, những bức ảnh kỷ niệm đáng nhớ về người thân, những người bạn, người yêu luôn được bạn nhìn thấy mỗi ngày như nhắc nhắc bạn biết yêu thương, chia sẻ và trân trọng những gì mình đang có.



Tuy dịch vụ *[replacer_a]*không hẳn là mới nhưng cái nét cá tính riêng của từng người đếu được bày ra trên chiếc đồng hồ nhỏ nhắn xinh xắn. Thật tuyệt vời khi được sở hữu 1 món đồ mang đậm bản sắc cá nhân như vậy nhỉ?
Công ty TNHH INLOGOHotline: (08).73.05.78.78Showroom: 509 Nguyễn Trãi, P7, Q5, TPHCMMở cửa tất cả các ngày trong tuần kể cả Chủ Nhật từ 8h sáng đến 9h tối

----------

